# Vocatum autem Mediolanum ab eo quod...



## Starletta

Hello!

I am writing a work on etimology of Milan, and this is what Isidore of Seville says about it:

_Vocatum autem Mediolanum ab eo quod ibi sus medio lanea perhibetur inventa._

He means that there was a skin of a semifurred sow, which is now a symbol of Milan.

Please, could you help me to translate this phrase?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español sería: _y llamado Mediolanum (Milán) por el hecho de que apareció __en medio __una__ cerda/jabalina encontrada con pelo lanoso. _


----------



## Starletta

Gracias!! Entonces, _perhibetur  inventa _significaría _apareci__ó__ allì como lo decìan_?


----------



## Starfrown

This may be of great interest to you.


----------



## Starletta

Thanks, but Pellegrini doesn't translate what he writes...


----------



## Starfrown

Starletta said:


> Thanks, but Pellegrini doesn't translate what he writes...


I know, but he has some good information on the etymology of Milan.
----
Here's a very literal interpretation of the Latin:

_Ibi sus medio lanea perhibetur inventa [esse]._
"There, in the middle, a wooly sow is held (i.e. 'asserted' or 'said') to have been found."


----------



## Starletta

Finally I got it! Thank you!


----------

